# End of February early March trip



## fowlerb14 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am trying to plan an inshore trip for late February early March. I would like to fish pensacola bay. I have never fished there, I have only fished areas around St George island. I am looking for a jumping off point on where to start. I'll probably launch at bayou Texar. I like to fish for reds and trout but would be game for fishing for anything. I have a couple of bottom rods on the boat but mostly spinning rods for red fishing. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would launch at the Bob Sykes ramp on the south side of bridge. Its the bridge running to Pensacola Beach from Gulf Breeze. On the right after toll plaza. From there you can head to pass which is about 4 miles west of launch at the end of Fort Pickens. You can fish for Bulls out there or go a little further offshore and fish artificial reefs or sunken ships for grouper andsnapper. Also can fish sound side of Pickens starting at jetties all the way almost to Bob Sikes for trout and slot reds. That is if the bait starts running and water temps warm up! If u want more info just pm me and be glad to share what little knowpdge I have! Haha


----------



## fowlerb14 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I may send you a message before I head down.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

You got it man! Anytime!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> I would launch at the Bob Sykes ramp on the south side of bridge. Its the bridge running to Pensacola Beach from Gulf Breeze. On the right after toll plaza. From there you can head to pass which is about 4 miles west of launch at the end of Fort Pickens. You can fish for Bulls out there or go a little further offshore and fish artificial reefs or sunken ships for grouper andsnapper. Also can fish sound side of Pickens starting at jetties all the way almost to Bob Sikes for trout and slot reds. That is if the bait starts running and water temps warm up! If u want more info just pm me and be glad to share what little knowpdge I have! Haha


I'm not sure there is a launch there.... 
Your best bet is Shoreline Park Boat Ramp.. It's the best launch in gulf breeze and about 6 miles to the pass.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd either fish the bridges for redfish and sheepshead or head to the pass for some more of the same.


----------



## fowlerb14 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for info. I'll post how things turn out.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

yoo whats up tyler havent seen/heard ya in a while??!! hows the fishing dude? yeah fowler i agree with tyler, dont know if theres a launch on the right but stick with the bridges and pass for reds, they have been pretty thick on live menhaden or pin fish..carolina rig em. look for birds for some schooling reds and throw some bucktails at them in the bay. if you wanna catch slot reds you should go up near the grass flats above the I10 bridge and throw some flukes or mirrodines..PM me if you wanna throw a line, ill be glad to go out with ya.


----------

